# Aquarists Across Canada - Highly Recommend



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

In this current Covid environment, scratching the 'fish itch' has been hard.

In my recent experience with the stores I normally like to visit (1) Aquariums West - great system of ordering on line and pick up but fish selection has been limited (2) April's Aquarium - recently got new fish but I went twice and the fish posted on fb were sold out and line ups were long (environment and vibe not the same as when April owned it in my humble opinion) (3) N American Pets - very limited selection of new stock

Aquarists Across Canada however has been amazing. Their site (1) lets you know when new shipments are arriving and (2) has a separate page for all new arrivals once they arrive. Prices are very fair and they respond to questions very quickly.

I would highly recommend and given their prices and service it would be hard for me to go back to local pet stores even if/when things get back to normal. I like to support local ideally but it's hard to do when the selection is so much less and prices are so much more

https://aquaristsacrosscanada.com/


----------



## Aiden7575758 (Dec 21, 2019)

Seconded! Have had nothing but good experiences from them.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I also had a great experience


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

L134 leopard frog plecos sold out...


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Do they deliver to your home?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes they do. I found they fish pricing so reasonable that shipping cost didn’t bother me at all.


----------



## Robroy (Dec 25, 2016)

I thought you collect from an airport-or do they deliver right to your door?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Robroy said:


> I thought you collect from an airport-or do they deliver right to your door?


Right to your door


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What would a ballpark figure on delivery to the lower mainland be?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

70 I believe. Tons of fish can fit in the box. Hopefully I’m not speaking for them but I think that’s it.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

TomC said:


> What would a ballpark figure on delivery to the lower mainland be?


In BC Shipping is $80, I checked yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## romangills23 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey, i will remember your talk when i will ship my fish again in future. Recently i Ship my fish using citizenshipper shipping. They also provide good pricing as there business model is based on biding that's why i found good pricing for my shipment.
https://citizenshipper.com/pet-transportation

Well i recently moved to canada from US with my fish.
Looking forward to get some knowledge from guys like you

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

If anyone wants to make an order and split shipping DM me. I'm in Surrey.


----------



## SmAshl3igh (10 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> If anyone wants to make an order and split shipping DM me. I'm in Surrey.


This is a super old post, but any chance you were still interested In splitting a shipment from this store to surrey ?


----------

